# Ariel the mermaid MBTI type



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

I've seen people typing her as ESFP. However, I've also seen alot of people who type her as ENFP. It's like a war between ENFP and ESFP, who will able to fit ariel the mermaid more.

So I'm confused, is ariel ENFP or ESFP?


Btw, just want to share; I think Ariel is sexy, she is very attractive and beautifull.


----------



## Librarian (Jun 14, 2016)

This should be in Guess the Type, you'd get more replies that way too.

Luckily I'm replying either way.

I'll say this: she isn't easy to figure. But there are parts that hint at Ne, especially "Part of your World." 

_Look at this stuff, isn't it neat?
Wouldn't ya think my collection's complete?_

-fast forward in song-

_But who cares? No big Deal.
I want more.
I wanna be where the people are..._

Okay, you know the song. But Ariels dismissal of each of her objects for their own merit is anti Se. She is obsessed with the story and the unknowns behind these objects. No high Se would be that bored with each object, tossing them aside like they're nothing, claiming that what it really wants is the highly subjective "more" that may or may not be behind it. Wouldn't Se focus on the intrigue of each item, contemplating it's unique form and what it's used for, instead of random thoughts on what they might be?

As a human, she doesn't take the surroundings in, she just does everything she possibly can to form new ideas about this world. Even without a voice she can't stop herself from trying to "tell" Eric everything about her story when he first sees her human form, despite the obvious physical impossibility of that!


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

ENFP

An ESFP/Se dom would not in this case give up their voice (also in this case Se for talents sake). Ariel was fine giving up her voice because it was incidentally a talent vs her passion. Her passion was for a world outside her concrete. The unknown. Ariel cares way more about all the possibilities of what she wants rather than what she can utilize. 

Also she is a fucking hoarder. When I think of any hoarders I know of they are very often Ne/Si users


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, I'm voting ENFP too. She obsesses over and idealizes the surface world. "Where they don't reprimand their daughters". You keep on dreaming, Ariel, good luck with that one.


----------



## Librarian (Jun 14, 2016)

angelfish said:


> Yeah, I'm voting ENFP too. She obsesses over and idealizes the surface world. "Where they don't reprimand their daughters". You keep on dreaming, Ariel, good luck with that one.


Ariel needs to see her fellow princesses on land.
*
Mulans Father: *I know my place, it is time you learned yours!

*Jasmines Dad*: You must marry a Prince. -- Allah forbid you from having any daughters!

*Elsa's papa*: Elsa, what have you done?! This is getting out of hand! 

*Pocahontas old man*: (actually, I don't remember his exact words but he was often very stern and says of the group she defends: Savages! Savages! Barely even human. 

Also: Tiana, Elsa, Anna, Cinderella, Snow White, and Megara have either dead or absent fathers, Ariel ought to count herself lucky.


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

Librarian said:


> This should be in Guess the Type, you'd get more replies that way too.
> 
> Luckily I'm replying either way.
> 
> ...


I don't know... when you spend so much time underwater that the fish start talking to you... you'd probably be saying, "screw everything, I need people" too. XD

ENFP does make a lot of sense when you explain it that way though.


----------



## AliceKettle (Feb 2, 2014)

ENFP. She sees a symbol of a whole world above for each thing in her collection (Ne-dom). She has a lot of values when it comes to her freedom of choice, finding love, and wanting to be a part of the world above (Fi-aux). I see the Te-tert in the way she's always calling out other people for trying to boss her around. I don't necessarily see the Si-inferior in the first movie, but I saw it in the sequel.

Anna from Frozen is an ESFP.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

ENFP darling.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Yep! I was going to say, ENFP! I am an INFP and I relate to her very much, my introversion and extroversion is on the line, the introversion is actually from trauma. I seek to inspire. I'm not sure if I am INFP or ENFP, I'm on the border and have high functioning Autistic Spectrum Disorder. I have sensory issues and social skill issues which gives me the anxiety and inability to be who I've always wanted to be. 

I'm not saying this because I want Ariel to be, it was one of my favorites, but so was Beauty and the Beast and bell is an INFP. I struggle with both, my I/E and F/S is borderline because it all depends on anxiety. Should I take these tests like "ideally" or "when things are going the way they're supposed to"? I feel I have issues to work through so I may still be INFP right now, however once I get the sensory issues better under control as well as the anxiety, my intuition is certainly becoming more extinct and wanting to interact with others is severe, but needing time alone and to decompress because anxiety and my nervous system malfunctioning right now, I'm an I, so I'm like, battling! 

Being on the edge of two personalities can be really difficult but then again, it makes me unique! 

Mods, I'm sorry if this should maybe go in another thing forum? I kinda went off on a different tangent there. Whoops.


----------



## bmuddy120 (Dec 2, 2017)

AliceKettle said:


> ENFP. She sees a symbol of a whole world above for each thing in her collection (Ne-dom). She has a lot of values when it comes to her freedom of choice, finding love, and wanting to be a part of the world above (Fi-aux). I see the Te-tert in the way she's always calling out other people for trying to boss her around. I don't necessarily see the Si-inferior in the first movie, but I saw it in the sequel.
> 
> Anna from Frozen is an ESFP.


Anna is ENFP as well, and everyone knows it and types her ENFP as well. Your prob the type to say Elsa ISTJ prob, she's INFJ


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

bmuddy120 said:


> Anna is ENFP as well, and everyone knows it and types her ENFP as well. Your prob the type to say Elsa ISTJ prob, she's INFJ


Lol no.

Anna is Se dom. Elsa is Si dom.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Quick breakdown:
Ariel is ENFP
Anna is ENFP
Elsa is ISTJ.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

ENFP. If you classified ENFPs into subtypes, Ariel would fit in with one particularly large subtype. (The same subtype that wears costumes to work as a barista.)


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I’ll play devils advocate- not bc I think she’s not an enfp but because the Ne in me enjoy playing devils advocate since nobody type her as Esfp yet 

Ariel lives in the moment and embraces her 5 senses outwardly 
She can easily swim away from a shark- enjoys entering new places for the excitement of it more so than the idea. She is trapped in a world that doesn’t belong to her 

She is obsessed with land -because she belongs on land( it’s not a curiosity or idea ) she read books( Se -te is pretty practical ) and realized she is trapped in a world where she can’t embrace her 5 senses 

When she talks of her dream - it all involves embracing her 5 senses externally and her reason is quite practical 



“I want to be where the people are
I want to see
want to see 'em dancin'
Walkin' around on those
(Whad'ya call 'em?) oh - feet” 


She wants feet - her wants pertain of experience how to walk - indulging in her 5 senses outwardly 




Flippin' your fins you don't get too far
Legs are required for jumpin', dancin'

* again she is speaking of jumping and dancing - which mirrors her undersea life under the sea- she’s locked up and everywhere she goes she is followed 


Strollin' along down a
(What's that word again?) street
Up where they walk
Up where they run
Up where they stay all day in the sun
Wanderin' free
Wish I could be
Part of that world
What would I give


* she’s not talking big picture her nor is her dream idealistic - these are practical wants 

* she wants to walk / be able to bathe in the sun she wants to be free . Regardless of the fact on whether she dies or not - Eric existed or not - Ariel is trapped by a world that shelter her and will not let her explore or even leave for the matter - she has something following her at all time ( the entire seas guarded her ) everywhere she goes her dads know where she is at. 

When she sings or dance it’s directed by her father- on land she can jump and dance freely 



* she craves freedom - and look what she truly wants - she wants to walk - run - dance - where’s the big picture - she there’s a bit of dream in there but every 15 years old dream big regardless of type 




If I could live
Outta these waters?
What would I pay
To spend a day
Warm on the sand?
Betcha on land
They understand
Bet they don't reprimand their daughters
Bright young women
Sick o' swimmin'


* this last bit -Ariel is sick and tired of being controlled by her father and regardless how much she rebels try to prove to him that she doesn’t belong under water / should follow his commands - she’s trapped - no way out . Ariel knows she belongs on land - she have seen people in boats walking dancing - she have seen fire lighting up when she went above the water - she have laid in sand and the sun before and it feels good to her 
She is so done with being trapped from her freedom and she is suffering from not being able to experience life for herself on her own will (fi aux) 

* Ariel traded in her voice ! Enfp ( no offense ) loves talking - take away their voice - with inferior Si - and a new pair of legs - I highly doubt one can adapt as quickly as Ariel did - she danced within hours - is aware of the environment around her without even exploring it yet - expresses actions to communicate - she didn’t use letters or writing to communicate - Imagine if Anne Shirley was to lose her voice or explore land 

* Ariel is spatially aware -she hides into boats to look for material object without getting lost and she could easily escape a shark - she walks within minutes of having feet 

* in the end of the movie King Triton realized that Ariel doesn’t belong in the water - she belongs on land - he was wrong - she was right . 


Side note * course she traded in her voice for legs - like mentioned before - she really wants to be on land ( inferior Ni) she rushed into the decision without scanning future outcomes ( she’s also a 15.5 years old esfp) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

ai.tran.75 said:


> he was wrong - she was right


That's a good point! An ENFP is never right. I think you hit the nail on the head.

Those are all good points.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

@ai.tran.75

Also, she combed her hair with a fork. An Se-shadow would have used the egg-beater.

It's much more "efficient". h:


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Pippi said:


> @ai.tran.75
> 
> Also, she combed her hair with a fork. An Se-shadow would have used the egg-beater.
> 
> It's much more "efficient". h:


As an Se shadow - I think lll probably get lost or die before reaching to the fork scene 

Joke aside can enfp can say it’s Si relating to her memory of what the seagull said 

Whereas esfp really need to brush their hair and it’s right there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

ai.tran.75 said:


> As an Se shadow - I think lll probably get lost or die before reaching to the fork scene
> 
> Joke aside can enfp can say it’s Si relating to her memory of what the seagull said
> 
> ...


I don't even remember what the seagull said.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Remember... what the seagull said... "Fork your head!!!!! Fork your head!!!! Fork your head!!!!"


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> I’ll play devils advocate- not bc I think she’s not an enfp but because the Ne in me enjoy playing devils advocate since nobody type her as Esfp yet
> 
> Ariel lives in the moment and embraces her 5 senses outwardly
> She can easily swim away from a shark- enjoys entering new places for the excitement of it more so than the idea. She is trapped in a world that doesn’t belong to her
> ...


I actually agree very well with that insightful analysis. You know, I see Se too as well. I don't see any slight of Inferior Si in her, well least in the "Part of your world" song lyrics.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Hey hey, I just rewatched The Little Mermaid because @ai.tran.75 asked me about her and because I wanted to see whether she's ENFP or ESFP because there's so much confusion on this. 

*Disclaimer: It's HARD to type fictional characters because they're not as multi-dimensional as real life human beings and we only see a flat version of each type.*

So watching this with both ESFP and ENFP people and characters I know in mind, I decided to analyze Ariel to see which traits she possessed and whom she reminded me of. 

Before I conclude my answer and follow it with an analysis, I want to point out that throughout the entire film, the inferior functions are weird.
There weren't really any signs of inferior Si in her and I can see why one would conclude Ariel had more inferior Ni than she did Si based on her hare-brained, in the moment actions. 

However, the dominant functions are the most important ones to look out for when concluding on her type and I can say that while she is impulsive and rash, Ariel had no Se whatsoever. 

Comparing her to ESFPs like my friends, people I know in real life, Jasmine/Merida, Ariel is nothing like them. She is only superficially like them if I squint.

Comparing her to ENFPs I personally know as well as other ENFP characters like Anastasia, Anne Shirley, etc. She is very much like them if you think about it. 

My final answer is going to have to go with the popular vote of *ENFP*.

And here is why. . .










*Ne/Fi Axis:*

Ariel's Fi is a very obvious trait so I won't talk much on it and will touch on why she has Ne. From the very beginning of the movie, Ariel is constantly late to concerts, shows and otherwise events that's mandatory in pursuit of distractions she's occupied herself with.

That's the main trait I keep seeing from Ariel. She is constantly DISTRACTED from beginning to end. ESFPs while spontaneous and impulsive like Ariel, they are never distracted or at least as much. 
They are much too concrete with the here and the now for that.

Ariel does not live in the here and the now. She only looks like she lives in the here and now when she's in pursuit of her distractions.






Look at this scene. Ariel was moody and distracted the whole time. She's not paying attention at all. I hear so many Se doms complaining how much of a rude trait this is in their experiences with ENFPs. Her mind's lost in her own thoughts while Sebastian's amazing and LOUD musical was taking place.
And ESFP would have joined in with Sebastian.

In this case, her distraction is her idealistic fantasy of the human world. Ariel has never actually been to the human world and has only seen glimpses of it now and then when she pops her head up from the oceans to see passing ships.

And yet, she's already idealized it into this little glamorized fantasy she's had without touching or outwardly interacting with the reality of the human world.

Jasmine does. Ariel didn't. Ariel only deliberately started going to the sea witch to make a life changing decision trading her voice in for legs when her father destroyed her hoarding cave, aka her imaginary/fantasy universe she uses as her outlet therefore he just literally destroyed her world. 
And even then she had to be pressured and emotionally manipulated by the two eels to follow them to find Ursula. 

When Flounder gifted Ariel the statue of Eric, Ariel spent a good majority of the time fantasizing different scenarios with Eric a guy she's never met and talks to herself. It's a small scene but you can't miss it if you want to type. 

NO ESFP I KNOW DOES THIS LOL. 

Despite having never met Eric or gotten to know him personally, she already fancied herself in love with him when she got into a big fight with her father.

She fell in love with the FANTASY she created of Eric and the human world. The ESFPs that I know need to personally and actively feel the raw animal chemistry they have with the person before they declare themselves "in love" with the person.
That's one of the many reasons why ESFPs are more pragmatic than ENFPs.

Ariel displays some very childlike but playful naivete I see in ENFPs more than ESFPs. Very similar to Anastasia. For Ariel, it's the human world and her human prince. For Anastasia, it's finding her family because she idealizes the idea of having a family being an orphan.

When one falls in love with the other side they've never really experienced, of course they want to experience the different sensations and 5 senses other than the idea of it. In other words, not type related.

The shark chase scene was brought up. Ariel's born a mermaid so she's an experienced swimmer. She knows there are sharks to be wary of because they're an active part of her world. This goes without saying.
Running away for your life and looking for outings to escape when one's under stress or in a life threatening situation is not type related so I don't see how this relates to Se at all unless Ariel is a newly mermaid from a human and already, she quickly adapts to the ocean. 

And if you pay attention carefully to the scene, Ariel clumsily confused herself and ran back to the shark trapped in the ship at least two times before she was able to make her escape. 






In the second Mermaid movie where Ariel has a daughter, she follows after her father's behavior in prohibiting her younger daughter from visiting the ocean because Ursula's equally evil sister.
She's paranoid and wants to keep her daughter on land just like how King Triton wanted to keep her in the ocean in movie 1.

That right there in the second movie is a perfect representation of an older ENFP woman finally aware of her inferior Si stress.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Katie Tran said:


> Before I conclude my answer and follow it with an analysis, I want to point out that throughout the entire film, the inferior functions are weird.
> There weren't really any signs of inferior Si in her and I can see why one would conclude Ariel had more inferior Ni than she did Si based on her hare-brained, in the moment actions.
> 
> However, the dominant functions are the most important ones to look out for when concluding on her type and I can say that while she is impulsive and rash, Ariel had no Se whatsoever.
> ...


You can’t compare her to people irl bc if we do that I could easily say that my esfp cousin is the exact description of Ariel 

Let’s compare her to Penny Lane from Almost famous ( both are seeking external pleasure and bored of mundane life ) and both are seeking fantasy that they imagine are good for them 

Enfp ideals are big picture oriented- Anne Shirley and her idea of family ( Si) Liz Bennett ( how dare you touch my family ) Anastasia ( a lot of inf Si - her dance - music - family etc ) Ariel holds no guilt to king triton bc he did her wrong - she has no root to the ocean ( lack of Si) 

Actually esfp are most easily distracted and are prone to coming in late due to being more entertained by something else, they’re more easily distracted bc they are so lost up in the moment - even Se aux have a tendency to get distracted and end up rushing or missing out on things bc whatever amuses them in the moment is more important than certain events 

Ariel wanted to be on land before Eric existed and wanting to fall in love is not Ne related - it’s fi related 

Penny lane with rockstar - Anna with Hans 


Enfp have inferior Si hence the function would not be curious about places that are shark infested - and it’s not the shark scene alone - Ariel is known for being in the spotlight- enjoys embracing her 5 senses and her thought for wanting to be Human is to act out her 5 senses - she wants to feel the sun- run on land - dance - fall in love 
No past memory recollection no experience with the past - and most importantly she’s not thinking big picture nor is her communication style one connection to another - every connection she make is present 

Now compare her to Anastasia ( inferior Si - Anastasia is looking for her family - her genetic of dancing is due to past memories that are hidden and slowly uncovering ) Ariel wants something new - something she never experienced( Se) 

Actually when an enfp fell in love it’ not first sight and it’s not due to beauty - she said “ he’s beautiful” her impulse says she must have him - Se dom - 
Ne will contemplate more or imagine him to be something more than he actually is - 
The statue is a picture of him - very present ——Ne will grab onto his hair or the sand he lay in or a piece of what he is wearing - 

The second movie she’s not even a Pe dom - her character is nothing like the first Ariel who craves freedom - she turned into somebody with inferior Ne- Enfp don’t fear possibility -or let their past eat up their child’s future 

I love your analysis on her being Enfp btw 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> You can’t compare her to people irl bc if we do that I could easily say that my esfp cousin is the exact description of Ariel


Yes, but that's exceptions vs. majority. Of let's say 5 ESFPs, maybe 1 special ESFP is like her while 4 ENFPs are like Ariel. 



> Enfp ideals are big picture oriented- Anne Shirley and her idea of family ( Si) Liz Bennett ( how dare you touch my family ) Anastasia ( a lot of inf Si - her dance - music - family etc )


Exactly. Ariel saw the world of the living as a "big picture" to her which is why she's constantly idealizing it and generalizing it having only positive views ("where they don't reprimand their daughters") of how she imagines it to be rather than pay attention to the details of the world of the living going out of her way to experience all the nit grit an ESFP would have.



> Ariel holds no guilt to king triton bc he did her wrong


That's just Fi in a rage. Not Se or Ne related. 



> Actually esfp are most easily distracted and are prone to coming in late due to being more entertained by something else, they’re more easily distracted bc they are so lost up in the moment - even Se aux have a tendency to get distracted and end up rushing or missing out on things bc whatever amuses them in the moment is more important than certain events


Yes and no. ESFPs are caught up in the moment, but I have yet to see ESFPs missing anything concert or crowd related. For example, between me and my ESFP friends, they're more likely to remember birthdays, anniversaries, etc.

ENFPs are flightier than ESFPs imo and Ariel is the definition of flighty. Jasmine is much more solid with her presence.



> Ariel wanted to be on land before Eric existed and wanting to fall in love is not Ne related - it’s fi related


Love is not type related. Ariel's reasons and the process of her falling in love is type related and she fell in love through Ne flights of fantasy rather than Se's more practical approach of getting to know the person through their 5 senses which I explained in my original post.



> Enfp have inferior Si hence the function would not be curious about places that are shark infested


Not exactly. That's a generalization and not a good typing strategy imo. Both my brother (ESTJ) and I are fascinated by sharks and plan on experiencing swimming with sharks one day. Again, not type related.



> Ariel is known for being in the spotlight


Extroverts are always in the spotlight whether they mean to or not. Ask any non-ENFP about their experiences with ENFPs being in the spotlight. That's an Exxx trait.



> - enjoys embracing her 5 senses and her thought for wanting to be Human is to act out her 5 senses - she wants to feel the sun- run on land - dance - fall in love


I already explained this. This is natural human/humanoid behavior and needs of places they've never been to before and especially if one has idealized that place for some time.

For the most part of the movie, Ariel spends her days daydreaming and imagining possibilities in the human world seeing the human world as one big picture that molds into her reality. 



> No past memory recollection no experience with the past


No she does. It's all in the other movies though. Her relationship with her mother's memory is a major plot point.



> Ariel wants something new - something she never experienced( Se)


Pe seeks novelty whether it be Se or Ne.



> Actually when an enfp fell in love it’ not first sight and it’s not due to beauty - she said “ he’s beautiful” her impulse says she must have him - Se dom -
> Ne will contemplate more or imagine him to be something more than he actually is -
> The statue is a picture of him - very present ——Ne will grab onto his hair or the sand he lay in or a piece of what he is wearing -


This, I can somewhat buy. But let's compare her to Piper Chapman from OITNB. When she first met Alex, Alex being sexy was a major contribution as to why Piper fell for her.
Piper also fell for Stella because of her sex appeal and looks.

ENFPs also need good looks to fall for someone too.

P.S: Btw, Spencer agrees with you that Ariel is ESFP.


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

ENFP


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Katie Tran said:


> Yes, but that's exceptions vs. majority. Of let's say 5 ESFPs, maybe 1 special ESFP is like her while 4 ENFPs are like Ariel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure that's not how an Se works. Just because someone is a Se user does not mean they are always focused on reality and can focus on literally everything without effort at once, Se is good at focusing and seeing physical details, and yeah, they will focus on something that interests them, they wont focus on something that does not interest them just "Because", argued that just to make sure you wont use that as an excuse for disproving my points.

Also nice of you to resort into insulting someone (Ironic or not) by calling me "Spencer" just because I agreed with someones opposing point of view.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

NeutroN RU IL said:


> Pretty sure that's not how an Se works. Just because someone is a Se user does not mean they are always focused on reality and can focus on literally everything without effort at once, Se is good at focusing and seeing physical details, and yeah, they will focus on something that interests them, they wont focus on something that does not interest them just "Because", argued that just to make sure you wont use that as an excuse for disproving my points.
> 
> Also nice of you to resort into insulting someone (Ironic or not) by calling me "Spencer" just because I agreed with someones opposing point of view.


...What?

Spencer is my guy friend outside of personality cafe...I wasn't even paying attention to you or addressing you anywhere in my posts.

You talk like an Fi dom.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Katie Tran said:


> ...What?
> 
> Spencer is my guy friend outside of personality cafe...I wasn't even paying attention to you or addressing you anywhere in my posts.


Am I supposed to know that? I mean mate, I admit, I'm not enlightened on your level!



Katie Tran said:


> You talk like an Fi dom.


No ma'am, I literally used Ti to counter your argument about how the Se function works. You can't play the unsolicited typing card just to discredit my argument and use it as a tool put others below you, especially that you seem to be ignorant of how Fi works which makes your "You are such a Fi dom xDdXD" accusations blatantly false.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

NeutroN RU IL said:


> No ma'am, I literally used Ti to counter your argument about how the Se function works. You can't play the unsolicited typing card just to discredit my argument and use it as a tool put others below you, especially that you seem to be ignorant of how Fi works which makes your "Fi dom" accusations blatantly false.


Yup, definitely Fi dom lol. 



> Am I supposed to know that? I mean mate, I'm definitely not enlightened on your level!


I noticed. You still haven't apologized for jumping to weird conclusions and point accusations at me.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Katie Tran said:


> Yup, definitely Fi dom lol.


Yup, definitely stupidity shows up.



Katie Tran said:


> I noticed. You still haven't apologized for jumping to weird conclusions and point accusations at me.


Why should I apologize? I haven't done anything bad to you, don't play the victim card.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

NeutroN RU IL said:


> Yup, definitely stupidity shows up.


For sure. It takes in the form of @NeutroN RU IL.





> Why should I apologize? I haven't done anything bad to you, don't play the victim card.


Yeah, you accused me of insulting you when I haven't once touched you in anyway and when I explained the misunderstanding, instead of owning up to your rash judgment, you decided to respond provocatively and sarcastically.



> argued that just to make sure you wont use that as an excuse for disproving my points.





> Also nice of you to resort into insulting someone (Ironic or not) by calling me "Spencer" just because I agreed with someones opposing point of view.





> and use it as a tool put others below you


Hun, you've been playing the victim and defensive card from the get go lol.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Katie Tran said:


> Yes, but that's exceptions vs. majority. Of let's say 5 ESFPs, maybe 1 special ESFP is like her while 4 ENFPs are like Ariel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not quite - most esfp are like Ariel - 
The type actually relate over to Ariel - I have yet to see an enfp who can relate or identify with Ariel- can you relate to her ? 



Se is more impulsive than Ne - bc they embrace things in the moment and on what feels good to them 


She’s very realistic here - “ bet that on land they Dinh reprimand their daughter “ King Triton doesn’t give Ariel any free will - she read books that talk about women doing other things besides performing for male ( keep in mind Disney made this in the 80s- so a lot of gender identity is going on here in this scene ) 

No enfp memorizes dates and anniversary better than Sp type - bc date brings meaning fi-Si if we are talking function - I’ve talked to many Se users online and off - they are horrid with remembering dates or even past experience that they enjoyed -Nostalgia is Ne-Si related . Your cousin is an individual - we are talking functions 

Enfp are not flightier than Esfp - that’s where you got it wrong - esfp follow impulses that feels good - external pleasure - and they crave excitement at its full force - Se dom in general are stereotypically known for leaping before looking 

Ne- dom plays out multiple of different scenario - see many perspectives and would speak it aloud 
Anne Shirley even when excited would still name out multiple of different things that might happen to her 

Ariel dives in full force 

Se is more realistic than abstract - meaning Ne will be more into theories - imagination and abstract knowledge- Se what facts would work well for them

The world above or anywhere else would be better for Ariel- she is trapped in world that isolate her from everything 

You and your brother like the idea of swimming with sharks ( Ne) 

Ariel is crossing dangerous territory for the thrill of it and she does it nonstop- in fact she gain energy by new experience- shock and excitement ( Se) 

She is more practical - Eric is beautiful she likes him 
Ne- will start idealizing his personality- who he is - what he stands for - 

Both crave spotlight but enfp are not known to be entertainer or performers - Ariel talent all pertain extracting her senses outwardly 

No for most of the movie she jumps up to land and comes back and dream about life on land - any type can idealize - it’s the ideal that holds true 

For ex- Hans Christensen’s little mermaid ( whom I’m quite certain is infp ) wants to have a human soul ( that’s Ne idealism ) 
Ariel is trapped under sea and needs to escape 

It’s unlikely for Enfp to ban their child’s curiousness bc Ne live by big picture and promotes idealism -I have yet seen an Ne dom isolating their child from dreaming


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

NeutroN RU IL said:


> Pretty sure that's not how an Se works. Just because someone is a Se user does not mean they are always focused on reality and can focus on literally everything without effort at once, Se is good at focusing and seeing physical details, and yeah, they will focus on something that interests them, they wont focus on something that does not interest them just "Because", argued that just to make sure you wont use that as an excuse for disproving my points.
> 
> Also nice of you to resort into insulting someone (Ironic or not) by calling me "Spencer" just because I agreed with someones opposing point of view.



Katie was referring to a mutual friend that we both know - not at you agreeing with Ariel being an esfp. Big misunderstanding on both part . 
Also she is looking at Ariel in a different perspective she doesn’t think Ne or Se - Ne tends to look at all side of the coin 

With all that said I agree - Se are not always focus on reality same with how Ne isn’t wanderless without any ground 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Katie Tran said:


> For sure. It takes in the form of @NeutroN RU IL.


You see, you ignored/skipped my entire opinion analysis about Ariel's typing. Instead you insisted on derailing the entire conversation and just jumped into random conclusion of me being Fi dom, ignoring majority of my post as well, because apparently I mistook that part of your post, which happens to any type (A.k.a not Fi dom specific, since you tend to play the type generalization card), It's not like other types have the uncanny ability for telepathy to read what's inside your mind.

I'know, classic troll.



Katie Tran said:


> Yeah, you accused me of insulting you when I haven't once touched you in anyway and when I explained the misunderstanding, instead of owning up to your rash judgment, you decided to respond provocatively and sarcastically.


As I said, I admit it! I'm not enlightened on your level, don't be such a fuss, as I said before, I admit I was wrong!



Katie Tran said:


> Hun, you've been playing the victim and defensive card from the get go lol.


Why? because the "and use it as a tool put others below you" part that I said before was true? Look at the one who is getting so defensive and go full troll mode just because someone misinterpreted that part of your post, and still kept doing so when admitted It's their wrong with a little bit of humor.

As for the "argued that just to make sure you wont use that as an excuse for disproving my points" that you mentioned

That's called using intuition, I'm not sure how that's playing the victim card, I think you are just making things up in your head for false accusations. As much as I never resort into unsolicited typing others for no reason, but it appears your iNtuition didn't work at that part.

I simply said it because I simply could tell that you would probably say that Se wont focus on something that does not interest them just "Because". So where is the victim playing here miss? Why not use intellect and logic for once?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

@NeutroN RU IL how would you analyze Ariel, Im curious to hear your insight


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> @NeutroN RU IL how was you analyze Ariel, I curious to hear your insight


It's not that hard to look at my previous posts.



NeutroN RU IL said:


> Pretty sure that's not how an Se works. Just because someone is a Se user does not mean they are always focused on reality and can focus on literally everything without effort at once, Se is good at focusing and seeing physical details, and yeah, they will focus on something that interests them, they wont focus on something that does not interest them just "Because", argued that just to make sure you wont use that as an excuse for disproving my points.





NeutroN RU IL said:


> I actually agree very well with that insightful analysis. You know, I see Se too as well. I don't see any slight of Inferior Si in her, well least in the "Part of your world" song lyrics.


That part where Ariel went to the sea witch to get to land when she needed to sleep? That's Se finaly acting up to inferior Ni that set the long range future - her dream to get to land.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

NeutroN RU IL said:


> It's not that hard to look at my previous posts.


Oh yeah I know you also see her as esfp - was curious to see a longer response from you that’s all- since you started the thread 

good analysis on how Se works  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Also to add, inferior Si user would hate routines and boring stuff that would not worth the hassle which would interpret as laziness (I am myself the prime example of this as an inferior Si user haha), where I don't see that in Ariel at all, she didn't have problem with comfort and routine and easily joins any action.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

NeutroN RU IL said:


> Also to add, inferior Si user would hate routines and boring stuff that would not worth the hassle, where I don't see that in Ariel at all, she didn't have problem with comfort and routine.


I agree that she lacks inferior Si - she’s so aware of her 5 senses and she doesn’t take in the environment, she engages outwardly with her 5 senses 
Ne is more prone to enjoy theories ideas and abstract knowledge- Se what facts can help them with practical knowledge 
Delusional or idealism is not type relate- anyone can be dreamy


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

NeutroN RU IL said:


> Why not use intellect and logic for once?


Sorry, only interested in using my intellect logic for civilized people. Any other creature is fair game.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Katie Tran said:


> *Sorry, only interested in using my intellect logic for civilized people*. Any other creature is fair game.


Oh look, the Fi dom accusing clown is back, It's not like you accused me of being Fi dom in a unsolicited and derogatory way, plus didn't have any facts to backup that accusation of yours. Though I gonna compliment ya for that good sense of irony there.


----------

